# keyless start issues



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

This happened for the second time to me today.

The car didn't recognize the key fob was in the car.

First time it happened, I had to set the alarm off to get it to recognize it (the car locked the doors, and I opened the door to cause the alarm to go off)

?This time, I just had to keep playing with the controls on the fob.


Anyone else have a problem with their Cruze


----------



## DieselGuy (Mar 4, 2017)

You should see your Chevrolet dealer for this issue. The keyless system more 7 ant antenna around the car have the dealer scan using GDS2


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I understand the part about going to the dealer, and getting it scanned, but everything else is greek to me.




DieselGuy said:


> You should see your Chevrolet dealer for this issue. The keyless system more 7 ant antenna around the car have the dealer scan using GDS2


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Weird. Low battery maybe? Does it happen with both keys?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Just mine so far, my wife has only driven the car with her key a handful of times, with no issues.




jblackburn said:


> Weird. Low battery maybe? Does it happen with both keys?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Do you have any aftermarket devices plugged into the car, such as a dashcam? I'm wondering if something could be interfering with the signal, like it would interfere with the tpms signal on the Gen1.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

cheap dash cam and garmin gps, though the first time it happened, I had neither. I got those for Christmas, and it happened before then.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Switch keys with your wife to see if that fixes it.

If the problem returns, ounds like a trip to the dealer is warranted. Remove your dash cam when you drop it off just so you don't delay any diagnoses.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

If that happens again, put the fob in the front cup holder.


----------



## Yunder (Feb 20, 2017)

I have been having this issue since day one I bought my car, ill drive in my car no madd3er what this distance, go to shut it off, ill get the message when I shut the car off that no key detected press clutch to restart. When this happens I cant use ANY of my keys to lock or unlock the car. the dealer has done nothing about this because every time they cant "replicate" the issue. but yet I have to deal with my car being a lemon from time to time. its just a madder of time before I get stuck when I need it


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Yunder said:


> I have been having this issue since day one I bought my car, ill drive in my car no madd3er what this distance, go to shut it off, ill get the message when I shut the car off that no key detected press clutch to restart. When this happens I cant use ANY of my keys to lock or unlock the car. the dealer has done nothing about this because every time they cant "replicate" the issue. but yet I have to deal with my car being a lemon from time to time. its just a madder of time before I get stuck when I need it


Take a photo of the message. Maybe take a video of the problem. It may not help the dealer, but it's proof there's a problem that needs fixing.

I'm not sure about the Gen 2, but the Gen 1 used the same receiver for the TPMS. Is that working OK? The Gen 1 had the receiver mounted near the inside rearview mirror. Do you have any electronics mounted in that area? Like a radar detector or a dash cam? That can mess up reception.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

In my case, I am not having any issues with the TPMS


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

When this happened in mine, a new battery in remote cured the problem.


----------



## Yunder (Feb 20, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> Take a photo of the message. Maybe take a video of the problem. It may not help the dealer, but it's proof there's a problem that needs fixing.
> 
> I'm not sure about the Gen 2, but the Gen 1 used the same receiver for the TPMS. Is that working OK? The Gen 1 had the receiver mounted near the inside rearview mirror. Do you have any electronics mounted in that area? Like a radar detector or a dash cam? That can mess up reception.



I have beadwork & my college parking pass ( ISNT a rfid or anything just a paper with a number on it ) hanging from my window, im gonna take the beadwork down but I doubt that's the issue. the TPMS system works fine.



winks79 said:


> When this happened in mine, a new battery in remote cured the problem.




I was in a situation where it happened when I was pulling into my house, this was last night tbh, so I was able to grab the other key fob and pinpoint that the fob isn't the issue but the receiver itself, this being said when I put the key in the middle cup holder ( where gm says to put it when it cant find the key ) it works but I still cant lock \ unlock my vehical with the fobs or the buttons on the car so if im locked out of that car that dose me no help if I gotta deal with the alarm to get in my car. Not fair to me if im trying to leave early in the morning and I get angry neighbor's because of my car alarm


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Yunder said:


> I was in a situation where it happened when I was pulling into my house, this was last night tbh, so I was able to grab the other key fob and pinpoint that the fob isn't the issue but the receiver itself, this being said when I put the key in the middle cup holder ( where gm says to put it when it cant find the key ) it works but I still cant lock \ unlock my vehical with the fobs or the buttons on the car so if im locked out of that car that dose me no help if I gotta deal with the alarm to get in my car. Not fair to me if im trying to leave early in the morning and I get angry neighbor's because of my car alarm


I'd say either interference or a bad receiver.


----------



## Yunder (Feb 20, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'd say either interference or a bad receiver.


I just cant see it being the beads but im gona take it down and see. I would be let down if it was, it just doesn't make sense it would be them if im even sitting in the car and the key fob will just stop working


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

When I talk about interference, it's anything that transmits a signal at or near that frequency. If it always tends to happen at home and nowhere else, then that suggests something in your home area is creating a noise that is causing the problem.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

In my case, I was in two different locations, if it happens again, I will try to replace the battery


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

neile300c said:


> In my case, I was in two different locations, if it happens again, I will try to replace the battery


They're only about $2 in the CVS store.


----------



## Sheila (Apr 3, 2017)

What can they possibly doing when I get an oil change that causes my keyless start not to work? Do they have to disconnect something in order to do an oil change? This is the 2nd time after an oil change the keyless start will not work. Any ideas?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

My keyless start didn't work again, today. Third time, have 14000 miles now. Went ahead and changed the battery. What's weird, is the car unlocked for me when I walked up, but then when I pushed the button, transmitter not detected.


----------



## Yunder (Feb 20, 2017)

Shortly after I posted here last time I went to the dealer, they had the manager come take a look at the situation and he found a bulltin posted back in January for one of the recievers to be replace, my dealer wouldent give me any more information other then that. They also told me that there wasn't any inventory in north America for the part and im on the waitlist.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Yunder said:


> Shortly after I posted here last time I went to the dealer, they had the manager come take a look at the situation and he found a bulltin posted back in January for one of the recievers to be replace, my dealer wouldent give me any more information other then that. They also told me that there wasn't any inventory in north America for the part and im on the waitlist.



thanks for the info. Will follow up with my dealer


----------



## PARISGOALS (Apr 25, 2017)

There's a bulletin to replace the 
REMOTE CONTROL DOOR LOCK RECEIVER


----------



## Debcruze (Jul 27, 2014)

Does that apply to my situation? Some times the doors unlock when I press the button dsometimes not. Then the service airbag light comes on and the seat warmers won't work. Airbag light sometimes goes off and seat warmers work again. Had it to dealer and after 11 days said they found a short. But now it's doing the same thing again a few weeks later. Always seems to start with the door locks doing weird things. Then sometimes when I start it I get airbag light and no seat warmers but not all the time


----------



## agunnut (Apr 10, 2019)

I have a 2017 with 20500 miles (second lease - first real problem with over 60,000 miles on Cruzes) and am having problems also with keyless start. dealer has been good - reprogramed it once, says mine is late enough that there is no recall. Second time they said they found key fobs batteries are low - I'll try it once more then goodbye Cruze.


----------



## Handies (Jul 2, 2019)

Some of the 17s had a recall for this issue. Mine had this issue that was much more problematic than "sporadic".


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Why do most jump right to doom and gloom.

Bad receiver, bad antenna, go to the stealer etc etc.

Do the simple first.

1. Disconnect your negative battery cable.

2. Pull the batteries out of both your fobs.

3. Put NEW batteries in both your fobs.

4. Re-connect the battery cable.



This isn't some voodoo magic sequence to re synchronize your car / fobs.

It IS some voodoo magic to reboot all your cars modules and your fobs.

Everything is driven off one module or another in these cars these days.

Sometimes modules _computers_ simply need a power cycle.

Try it first.


----------

